# Euro spec vs. U.S. spec



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm just curious: what are some of the differences between a euro spec'd car and a US spec'd? how are the standards different? I can think of an obvious one: a speed limiter. Other differences?

BTW, I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this question, so bump if necessary


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Base US specifications have what in Europe would be upgrades/options. One example is that in Europe base cars come with cloth upholstery. US base car come with the smokers option so that we get cigarette lighter/power outlet. :tsk:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

VAT tax?


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

Me530 said:


> VAT tax?


Value Added Tax tax?

What does it have to do with car spec? - its no different than sales tax in the US - except much much higher %age...


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

VAT would be a "feature" of a European spec car, sales tax would be a "feature" of a US spec car........


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

US DOT make car importers do all kinds of crazy $hit:

(1) The lower "filler" panels on the E60's rear bumper: the rest of the world gets red reflectors, US gets black/body-colored inserts that look like crap so we gotta pony up $20 to get the "illegal" (non-US DOT approved) red reflectors. :tsk:

(2) Extra protection in the dash area for collision stuff. In the E39, this extra hard styrofoam padding messed up the lines of the dash and leg room for the passenger. The "Euro Dash" conversion is very popular because of this.

(3) For whatever reason, the US often gets extra little storage areas deleted. In Europe, they get a little storage spot below the headlight switch...we do not. (E60)

(4) US does not get rear fog lights--we don't know how to use them apparently.

I'm sure there are many other details. Amber lights vs. clear is another one.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

smokeminside said:


> BTW, I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this question, so bump if necessary


Well, the question is not relevant to european delivery. You get a U.S. spec car through that program.

That said, this may be as good a forum as any to find knowledgeable people with the answer.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> U
> (3) For whatever reason, the US often gets extra little storage areas deleted. In Europe, they get a little storage spot below the headlight switch...we do not. (E60)
> 
> .


maybe they're looking out for our waistlines? Presumably many people would use that spot for a granola bar, or cheetos, or something.


----------



## Player (Dec 4, 2003)

I was wondering, the tires that comes with the car are they euro or us spec?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

US I am sure


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Player said:


> I was wondering, the tires that comes with the car are they euro or us spec?


I am not sure these is such definition. There are tires available only in certain markets in response to certain local preference but not to meet specific regulations. BMW uses tires sourced from different parts of the world. Mine came with Bridgestones made in Japan.


----------



## HectorCadiz (Jul 25, 2005)

*Remote sunroof closure?*

Don't the Euro cars allow you to close the sunroof with keyfob? That would be a nice feature to have.. [email protected]#%!ing lawyers and liability crap!

Not sure if it's available in Euro, but Canada has the option for a lemon interior.

Euro get a diesel option as well.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

I think you are asking for variances in equipment per DOT and EPA specifications.
-Bumper reinforcement to meet 5mph collision standards
-Emissions systems that are OBDII compliant
-Evaporative cannister for reclaiming gas tank volatile emissions
-I beams in doors for structural integrity and crashworthiness
-DOT approved headlights, running lights and reflectors
-DOT approved tires
-Rollover fuel spill protection valve


I'm not saying that BMW does not make a 'world car' that meets DOT and EPA requirements. Some of these are merely some of the modifications that were necessary on my Ferrari when I brought it in from Italy 5 years ago. Everything must be DOT and EPA approved equipment. I believe that a speed governor at 155 mph must be present on auto. trans. cars too.


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

Ågent99 said:


> US DOT make car importers do all kinds of crazy $hit:
> 
> (1) The lower "filler" panels on the E60's rear bumper: the rest of the world gets red reflectors, US gets black/body-colored inserts that look like crap so we gotta pony up $20 to get the "illegal" (non-US DOT approved) red reflectors. :tsk:
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Euro spec sunroofs actually close faster if they detect an attorney's neck is in their path.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> Euro spec sunroofs actually close faster if they detect an attorney's neck is in their path.


hehe, nice one! :thumbup:


----------



## SteVTEC (Feb 16, 2005)

***197;gent99 said:


> (4) US does not get rear fog lights--we don't know how to use them apparently.


People don't know what the heck they are and if you're braking or not, or if your car is "breaking".

_"Hey look at that brand new BMW with a "stuck" brake light. What a piece of crap!"_ 

This is what I thought for the longest time until a friend of mine who was big into German cars filled me in a few years ago.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Something that should be put into US spec cars is a notice in front of the driver that says "Drive on the right, use the left lanes for overtaking only"


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

john lance said:


> Something that should be put into US spec cars is a notice in front of the driver that says "Drive on the right, use the left lanes for overtaking only"


They used to teach this in driver's education.
Unfortunately it seems common sense is a rare commodity these days. 

With all the fancy active cruise control, HUD, ect, it looks like the nav lady could remind you to get out of the left lane if not passing.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

mullman said:


> john lance said:
> 
> 
> > Something that should be put into US spec cars is a notice in front of the driver that says "Drive on the right, use the left lanes for overtaking only"
> ...


My impression is that many just don't want to be bothered about such unimportant things.


----------



## Player (Dec 4, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I am not sure these is such definition. There are tires available only in certain markets in response to certain local preference but not to meet specific regulations. BMW uses tires sourced from different parts of the world. Mine came with Bridgestones made in Japan.


European tires have a TW 200. (thread wear) And most US tires have TW 400.
If you look at your tire you will se what TW you have.


----------



## racer1 (Mar 26, 2006)

SteVTEC said:


> People don't know what the heck they are and if you're braking or not, or if your car is "breaking".
> 
> _"Hey look at that brand new BMW with a "stuck" brake light. What a piece of crap!"_
> 
> This is what I thought for the longest time until a friend of mine who was big into German cars filled me in a few years ago.


Do you know how many times the fuzz pulled me over in my Audi and gave me a ticket for brake light out, when it was just my rear fog light. :tsk:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Player said:


> European tires have a TW 200. (thread wear) And most US tires have TW 400.
> If you look at your tire you will se what TW you have.




My car came with Bridgestone Potenzas RE040 and tread wear rating of 140. :bawling: They rear ones were one by 20,000 miles. The alternate factory tires for my car were Michelin Pilot Sport with a treadwear rating of 200. A friend of mine had them on his ZHP and they were also gone by 20,000 miles.


----------

